# Early Clausing Machine Serial Numbers



## wa5cab (Apr 29, 2016)

Does anyone happen to know whether before or after Atlas bought them circa 1950 Clausing was in the habit of stamping the machine serial number anywhere other than on the nameplate?  Specifically interested in the Model 100 and 4800.


----------



## 34_40 (May 2, 2016)

On my 108  ( mfg in 1944 or 45)  the number was on the tailstock and also on the ways,  far right side if I remember right, was the model & serial.
Not sure if that helps you but...  I tried! LOL..


----------



## wa5cab (May 3, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## rock_breaker (May 11, 2016)

Serial Number stamped on right end in the machined flat on my 100 MK3A
Have a good day!
Ray


----------



## wa5cab (May 11, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## middle.road (May 11, 2016)

I've got a copy of "Serial Number Reference Book 7th ed." let me know via here and with a PM if you want me to look through it for yours.

_Dan


----------



## wa5cab (May 12, 2016)

I've temporarily misfiled my two copies and don't recall which editions they are.  But as best I recall, neither of them listed Atlas, Clausing or Logan.


----------



## middle.road (May 16, 2016)

wa5cab said:


> I've temporarily misfiled my two copies and don't recall which editions they are.  But as best I recall, neither of them listed Atlas, Clausing or Logan.


Just trying to help and offer assistance. 
No Atlas in mine either, there is a 'Clausing Corp' Kalamazoo MI, but no mills shown. Logan is shown under Powermatic.


----------



## wa5cab (May 17, 2016)

Thanks.  What Year or Edition is yours?


----------

